# Halo no Algarve



## seqmad (9 Out 2007 às 17:26)

Boas,

Primeiro upload, espero que funcione...

Para culminar uma série de dias com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas no Algarve, uma cobertura perfeita de cirro-estratos e um halo espectacular - já não via um há uns anos... Foi ontem dia 8, entre as 10.30 e as 12h, fotos tiradas entre Portimão e Lagos... Desculpem a qualidade das fotos e os reflexos, foi com o telemóvel, tenho a máquina avariada... mas fica o registo, foi interessante...


----------



## Rog (9 Out 2007 às 21:15)

Ficaram interessantes as fotos..
Por vezes passam-nos despercebidos esse tipo de halos.. e são interessantes.


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2007 às 21:46)

Fantásticas as fotos! 
Parabéns! 
Acho que são as primeiras fotos com halos tão perfeitas aqui neste forum tiradas por membros do forum claro...


Só um conselho, convém antes de fazer upload que reduzas o tamanho das fotografias para 800x600 para post não demorar um eternidade de descarregar.
Neste excelente post do Kraliv tens informação de como num passo só reduzires o tamanho das imagens.

Obrigado


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2007 às 09:34)

bom registo, por acaso nunca vi nenhum de dia, apenas vi um ou outro de noite e é um espetaculo, boas fotos seqmad


----------



## seqmad (10 Out 2007 às 10:08)

Pois, foi o primeiro upload, as fotos tinham poucos kb, julguei que ficassem logo com o tamanho adequado - ainda por cima estas fotos veêm-se bem melhor num tamanho reduzido. Mas já aprendi, ficam os exemplos:


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Out 2007 às 14:55)

Bonito!
 Há uns anos também assisti a um no Cacém. Na altura nem eu nem quem estava comigo percebia o que se passava. Ninguém se assustou mas toda a gente achou muito estranho.


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2007 às 21:19)

eu vi um aqui no barreiro a uns anos atras, um sr do campo disse k vinha la chuva


----------



## seqmad (11 Out 2007 às 16:42)

Pois, esse ponto é interessante, na sabedoria popular este fenómeno significa chuva, provavelmente em alusão à aproximação das frentes quentes, onde muitas vezes a sequência das nuvens é cirros / cirro-estratos / alto-estratos / nimbo-estratos, e em determinadas circunstâncias ideais (espessura da camada, penso eu) os cirro-estratos podem gerar o fenómeno. Todavia, acho que nem sempre a sequência é essa, e as tais circunstâncias só raramente acontecem, pelo menos a julgar pelas raras vezes onde se vêem os halos... No entanto neste caso curiosamente contraria esses conhecimentos empíricos, já que as condições surgiram numa série de dias de estabilidade atmosférica mas favoráveis à ocorrência de nuvens altas. Estarei certo naquilo que disse? Já agora, para os companheiros de forum entendidos, tinha curiosidade em saber quais as condições que provocam o aparecimento de tantas nuvens altas numa situação de estabilidade atmosférica como foi esta... será que em altitude a situação era diferente? Obrigado.


----------

